# Uber promotion



## Azulai (Oct 28, 2020)

Not sure if that's the right section but I'm a new uber eats driver and I had this promotion from uber "complete 30 trips and guarantee pay" or something like that.
So basically they match 200$ for 30 trips, I did around 100$ in 30 trips (tips NOT included) and they added 100$ to make it 200$ for 30 trips.
I think this is very neat! my question is , does this promotion one-time only? or is it daily? weekly? monthly? 
Thank you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They offer it when they want. There is no Rhyme or Reason to it. Also if you think you're going to get $100 out of them again, you won't. The algorithm will make sure of that


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Different promotions depending on market.
I believe once you start driving full-time you won’t get promos anymore.

Most drivers where I’m from don’t receive promotions anymore.


----------



## Azulai (Oct 28, 2020)

OH! so it's like a one-time bait for new drivers? that sucks. I was getting excited to go full time with Uber with these kind of promotions.
Oh well, fingers crossed!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Azulai said:


> Not sure if that's the right section but I'm a new uber eats driver and I had this promotion from uber "complete 30 trips and guarantee pay" or something like that.
> So basically they match 200$ for 30 trips, I did around 100$ in 30 trips (tips NOT included) and they added 100$ to make it 200$ for 30 trips.
> I think this is very neat! my question is , does this promotion one-time only? or is it daily? weekly? monthly?
> Thank you.


Take the money while you can get it.
Promos like that might not be 
around forever.
(although ive done over 25k trips 
and i got just this)


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gotta be a gamer to cut it bro. And Im not talking video. Good luck, you will need it.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Take the money while you can get it.
> Promos like that might not be
> around forever.
> (although ive done over 25k trips
> ...


That's a sweet quest!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> That's a sweet quest!


I dont think i could make that working 14 hours a day for the time allotted..
I drove a few sunday mornings 
just as much as i could and still 
get the unemployment.($450 a week)
Covid ##s are too high for me 
to drive at all now...


----------

